# Need help converting a song to town tune



## Tkel (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi there! 
In celebration of the new update, I'm currently trying to convert a song to my town tune.




 is the song.
If anyone could help, I would be extremely grateful.
Thanks!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 24, 2020)

I used this thread for my town tune:





						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Madamen (Sep 26, 2020)

I need help making Fantastic Mr. Fox's Song





Mr. Fox in the fields

Preferable between 0:08-0:22 somewhere. I'm not picky and I know it's hard to find the right place to start.


----------



## Clusterpuck (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi there! I was hoping you’d be able to help me out with this one. No one else has done a CKY town/island tune yet, and I can’t quite seem to figure it out myself.






From 0:00-0:06 please and thank you in advance!


----------



## xara (Jan 12, 2021)

Clusterpuck said:


> Hi there! I was hoping you’d be able to help me out with this one. No one else has done a CKY town/island tune yet, and I can’t quite seem to figure it out myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi! i recommend you post your request here;

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ays-taking-requests-24-7-post-anytime.477902/


----------



## Clusterpuck (Jan 12, 2021)

xara said:


> hi! i recommend you post your request here;
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ays-taking-requests-24-7-post-anytime.477902/



I totally thought I did post it there, but evidently I did not! Haha thank you so much for catching that and re-linking me!


----------



## BobSpahgett (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello. I was hoping you could help with this one? I searched and didn’t find it: 




I was hoping for the green notes from seconds 16 - 23? Thank you!


----------



## ghostboys (Feb 18, 2021)

can anyone do miki’s theme devilman crybaby or school life devilman pls i’m having such a hard time


----------



## Ashton9485 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello!

Anyone able to get this bit for my tune? Please and thank you!!

The first 7 seconds preferable? Or from :03 to :07 ?  Just to the “ UK Hun “


----------



## Ashton9485 (Feb 20, 2021)

*** it won’t let me delete this second post  ***
Hello!

Anyone able to get this bit for my tune? Please and thank you!!

The first 7 seconds preferable? Or from :03 to :07 ?  Just to the “ UK Hun “


----------



## Ryanl40 (Sep 7, 2021)

Talking out the side of your neck. 0:51 for tune if possible. If not what ever is simplest.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 7, 2021)

Ryanl40 said:


> Talking out the side of your neck. 0:51 for tune if possible. If not what ever is simplest.




You should post your request in the thread below. 






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Horrorest1997 (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm trying to do no one by those poor bastards
Preferably 0:10-0:15


----------



## LethalAether (May 15, 2022)

is it possible to turn this into a town theme?

0:33 - 0:40


----------



## S.J. (May 15, 2022)

LethalAether said:


> is it possible to turn this into a town theme?
> 
> 0:33 - 0:40


Hi there! There is a member who generously turns songs into town tunes, so you could try posting there. 






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------

